
About Google's Community Guidelines – Google - lifeisstillgood
https://about.google/community-guidelines/
======
lifeisstillgood
So this link is from Ben Evans' newsletter:

Google is trying to get its staff to stop getting into flame wars about
politics on the internal message lists. This problem had been building for a
while - the company has a culture of open discussion, but it's a lot bigger
than it used to be, there's a steady flow of new people ('Endless September')
and America's Culture Wars have got out of control.

I would be interested to hear from any (X)Googlers if it is true (for certain
values of true)

